# Redness, small amount of puss between pads



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

My Max was limping yesterday and I noticed his paw was red and had a little bit of puss between the pads. I cleaned the puss out and didn't see anything in there, no debris, nothing sharp that could be bothering him, not even a cut. It's just red. 

Is it OK to just disinfect it and give it a day or two or should I see a vet immediately?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is a hard call. I am usch worry wart that I rush to the vet over everything. If he is still limping today or the redness has spread or there is more pus, I wold get him in today for sure. But if he is doing better, I would wait at leas to see how he is doing tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would take him to the vet. Anytime there is puss it is coming from somewhere. Can you take a picture of his pad so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds llike a hot spot!!.
If there's pus,I would take her to the vet!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

Yes, I would have the vet look at it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to the vet. If pus came out the side of the pad, there could be an abscess under the skin of the pad. Since the skin is so thick there, the infection can have a hard time working its way out and create a large, serious abscess. 

If it is an abscess, it's unlikely to become life threatening, though that's not impossible. A delay in going to the vet, though, could result in a much larger pocket of infection and substantially longer recovery time.

Is it red, warm, or swollen at any spot? That's a sign of a potential infection. Either way, the vet can get right in there and figure it out. I would go to the next possible non-emergency visit.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, it had a small amount of puss in between two pads yesterday but that seems to be gone today. I swabbed it with sterile povidone-iodine swabs just now and wrapped it in gauze so he can't lick it. He is limping less on it (barely at all). Like I said, I got a good look at it under the light today and I didn't see a cut or anything in there.

I think I'll leave it wrapped and see how he's doing this afternoon.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright, seems to be the consensus is to go to the doggy doctor, so off we'll go! Thanks everyone.


----------

